# Alabama snapper fishermen be warned...



## jameyr

On Saturday, July 5, a friend and I were fishing with 5 kids (as part of the MBGFC Jr Angler Tourney). Our offshore plans were scuttled by boat trouble, so we changed boats and attempted to salvage the tourney by catching something, anything… kings, spanish, bonito, and snapper were all eligible… to make the weigh dock. We were trolling about 9 miles south of Gulf Shores (based on visibility of the condos) when we were rapidly approached, pulled over, and boarded by agents off of an ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel. 

They checked boat registration and then searched fishboxes, drink coolers, looked in hatches, etc. They didn’t check life jackets, licenses, or measure the barely-legal kings we had on board. It was clear that they were looking for one thing and, fortunately, we had no snapper on board.

Out of curiosity, I asked “are we currently within the newly created 9 mile limit?” One of the officers said he didn’t know and would have to look at the GPS on their boat. The other said it doesn’t matter, I’m a FEDERAL officer (NOAA I think he said), and we don’t recognize the nine mile limit.
Out of further curiosity, I asked “what if one of our junior anglers had a snapper in his/her possession?” With no humor, he responded that the boat captain/owner would receive the citation. I asked what the fine for possession was and he declined to answer.

*So… Alabama makes a press release announcing an open season, entices folks to take advantage, and then we allow federal agents to ride along on state boats and write citations to fishermen who do so? Absolute MADNESS!!!*

I hope that the boat that was bottom fishing next to us (that rolled up lines and sped off, leaving their bouy behind) came out OK. The ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel sped off in hot pursuit of them as soon as they left us.

Oh, and our kids did catch some kings and spanish, some nice AJs (hit trolled cigar minnows on top in 90'), and a mongo jack crevalle that broke some hearts when they realized it wasn't a cobia and that they HADN'T won the tournament.

A disappointing tournament but still a great day with great folks on some flat seas.


I'd be really upset if we'd had a tournament winning snapper confiscated.

Be ye warned!


BTW, here's a portion of Gov. Bentley's press release, specifically stating that Alabama Marine Resources would honor the 9 mile limit...

“The Alabama Legislature passed a bill in the 2014 session to extend Alabama waters to nine miles for fisheries management. This new distance is not currently recognized by the federal government and persons possessing red snapper or gray triggerfish farther than three miles from shore could receive citations from federal or state law enforcement officers. During this extended season, the Marine Resources Division will recognize the Legislative nine-mile limit for the harvest of red snapper and gray triggerfish. However, anglers should be aware that federal enforcement officers could issue citations outside the three-mile limit and should understand that possession of red snapper and gray triggerfish between three and nine miles in Alabama state waters is at your own risk.”


----------



## feelin' wright

This would not be an issue if they would spend the amount of money they are spending to catch people with snapper to an actual accurate bio mass study.


----------



## spike

Thanks for the info


----------



## Telum Pisces

I saw where the AL governor stated that they were going to use the nine mile boundary on weekend season they just opened up. And then to allow a fed to ride along on the state boat to issue citations is ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markw4321

wast the guy who said he was a noaa officer a young asian (Filipino)? if so fwc was carting him around in late May and doing boardings.


----------



## jameyr

That's definitely the guy who identified himself as the NOAA officer.


----------



## markw4321

got it thanks. guess he's up here in this area, but doesnt have his own ride. My guess is when he rides a state boat Uncle Sam picks up the bill for gas vice the State.


----------



## Ocean Master

That is absolute madness..!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Wtf, I am honestly surprised we didnt get stopped yesterday, we fished about 40 miles out for a bit, came back to the edge for a few drops, and had to haul butt home to make a bday party. cruised in about 40kts all the way to shermin cove. never saw any law enforcement. just the CG


----------



## Bodupp

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> Wtf, I am honestly surprised we didnt get stopped yesterday, we fished about 40 miles out for a bit, came back to the edge for a few drops, and had to haul butt home to make a bday party. cruised in about 40kts all the way to shermin cove. never saw any law enforcement. just the CG


No kidding. Over a damn red fish.


----------



## NoMoSurf

One of these days , they are going to try to confiscate a boat, truck and trailer over this crap and an officer is going to be shot and thrown overboard....

I'm not saying that I condone this, but one of these days it's gonna happen... Over a fish...


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

reminds me of prohibition feds againts the locals


----------



## 2RC's II

Has everyone not figured out why all of a sudden there are Border Patrol and a much larger consentration of CG & State boats out in the last month. It's nothing but intimidation due to the States saying screw you Feds.


----------



## Telum Pisces

2RC's II said:


> Has everyone not figured out why all of a sudden there are Border Patrol and a much larger consentration of CG & State boats out in the last month. It's nothing but intimidation due to the States saying screw you Feds.


But then the state let's them on their boat!!!! Usually when I tell someone to F themselves, I don't give them a ride to my house in my car to give me a ticket for the very thing I am telling them to F-off over.:whistling::whistling::thumbdown:


----------



## 2RC's II

Telum Pisces said:


> But then the state let's them on their boat!!!! Usually when I tell someone to F themselves, I don't give them a ride to my house in my car to give me a ticket for the very thing I am telling them to F-off over.:whistling::whistling::thumbdown:


Well let me explain. It's called Gob ment subsidies. We ride or you get jack schitt in fed funds! So they ride.


----------



## 2RC's II

Really TP? You are normally on top of schitt like this. IMHO.


----------



## 2RC's II

I'm assuming you had a big 4th and are not yet thinking clearly. lol


----------



## Telum Pisces

2RC's II said:


> Really TP? You are normally on top of schitt like this. IMHO.


I am fully aware of the money that the feds hold over the states. But, if it was me that got a ticket from someone on a "state" boat, I'd be one pissed fisherman!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2RC's II

Understand. I was just trying to be politically correct. What I really wanted to say about this subject was similar to your post. All I can say is I am hearing impaired and if they expect me to stop to be searched they are gonna have to pass me so I can see them as I am gonna be WOT anytime I spot one of their boats. Out!


----------



## 2RC's II

I would be way past pissed! Out again.


----------



## jspooney

2RC's II said:


> Understand. I was just trying to be politically correct. What I really wanted to say about this subject was similar to your post. All I can say is I am hearing impaired and if they expect me to stop to be searched they are gonna have to pass me so I can see them as I am gonna be WOT anytime I spot one of their boats. Out!


Unless you are running triple 300's, I don't think you would have a chance at out running them.


----------



## ateupwitit

We fished out of Pascagoula and was boarded by AL H2O Patrol about 30 miles offshore they said they was working with the Feds patrolling and about 1 mile off Horn/Petit Bois Pass MS H2O Patrol stopped us also.

We had nothing since we were coming in from tuna fishing. 

They were all nice to us but including the girl who boarded us but quite fustrating to say the least.


----------



## Chapman5011

I was boarded by coast guard yesterday . They were extremely nice and very informative. We also did not have any snapper, but he did say they were not doing anything but informing misunderstood fisherman and no citation would have been issued if we did have snapper. Just ,letting us know to spread the word, to not keep snapper past 3 miles


----------



## MaxP

Thanks again Bentley. What a crock! All this to protect the red snapper for 18 commercial permit holders.


----------



## NoCatch

Adventure on the high seas!


----------



## Chapman5011

He should have to answer to the residents of the state of alabama that voted his ass into office. To say the state marine resources would recognize the 9 miles boundary, and then booby trap the dam boat with F'n fed to write citations to resident that believed their governor. They came down to the gulf and spent their hard earned money, abiding by what he say by staying in state recognized water , promising the state would not bother you, then sneaking in a piece of shit to smear all over your fresh clean boat. 
He should have to answer to that. 
The ones fishing with a boat are typically successful hard working republicans that all typically voted for him. He should be ashamed for putting everyone in such a dangerous position, but to then allow a fed on the boat to go against everything he said is embarrassing at least. 
Where am I wrong here


----------



## tbaxl

jameyr said:


> On Saturday, July 5, a friend and I were fishing with 5 kids (as part of the MBGFC Jr Angler Tourney). Our offshore plans were scuttled by boat trouble, so we changed boats and attempted to salvage the tourney by catching something, anything… kings, spanish, bonito, and snapper were all eligible… to make the weigh dock. We were trolling about 9 miles south of Gulf Shores (based on visibility of the condos) when we were rapidly approached, pulled over, and boarded by agents off of an ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel.
> 
> They checked boat registration and then searched fishboxes, drink coolers, looked in hatches, etc. They didn’t check life jackets, licenses, or measure the barely-legal kings we had on board. It was clear that they were looking for one thing and, fortunately, we had no snapper on board.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, I asked “are we currently within the newly created 9 mile limit?” One of the officers said he didn’t know and would have to look at the GPS on their boat. The other said it doesn’t matter, I’m a FEDERAL officer (NOAA I think he said), and we don’t recognize the nine mile limit.
> Out of further curiosity, I asked “what if one of our junior anglers had a snapper in his/her possession?” With no humor, he responded that the boat captain/owner would receive the citation. I asked what the fine for possession was and he declined to answer.
> 
> *So… Alabama makes a press release announcing an open season, entices folks to take advantage, and then we allow federal agents to ride along on state boats and write citations to fishermen who do so? Absolute MADNESS!!!*
> 
> I hope that the boat that was bottom fishing next to us (that rolled up lines and sped off, leaving their bouy behind) came out OK. The ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel sped off in hot pursuit of them as soon as they left us.
> 
> Oh, and our kids did catch some kings and spanish, some nice AJs (hit trolled cigar minnows on top in 90'), and a mongo jack crevalle that broke some hearts when they realized it wasn't a cobia and that they HADN'T won the tournament.
> 
> A disappointing tournament but still a great day with great folks on some flat seas.
> 
> 
> I'd be really upset if we'd had a tournament winning snapper confiscated.
> 
> Be ye warned!
> 
> 
> BTW, here's a portion of Gov. Bentley's press release, specifically stating that Alabama Marine Resources would honor the 9 mile limit...
> 
> “The Alabama Legislature passed a bill in the 2014 session to extend Alabama waters to nine miles for fisheries management. This new distance is not currently recognized by the federal government and persons possessing red snapper or gray triggerfish farther than three miles from shore could receive citations from federal or state law enforcement officers. During this extended season, the Marine Resources Division will recognize the Legislative nine-mile limit for the harvest of red snapper and gray triggerfish. However, anglers should be aware that federal enforcement officers could issue citations outside the three-mile limit and should understand that possession of red snapper and gray triggerfish between three and nine miles in Alabama state waters is at your own risk.”



6 post, I do not believe we are getting the whole story. The state will honor the 9 miles, if they did not way too many repercussions for the politicians involved. I myself against my wifes plans will not fish 3 to 9, did not last weekend and will not the rest of the month just not worth the headache.


----------



## Chapman5011

tbaxl said:


> 6 post, I do not believe we are getting the whole story. The state will honor the 9 miles, if they did not way too many repercussions for the politicians involved. I myself against my wifes plans will not fish 3 to 9, did not last weekend and will not the rest of the month just not worth the headache.


What part of the story do you not understand. 
The part the governor said the state marine resources would recognize the 9 miles, but then allowed a fed on the boat, 
Or the coast guard out at the Allen reef letting everyone know they can't keep snapper out there even though the governor said we could. 

It's a complete disaster. No one really knew the whole story until now. We had to wait until the weekend was over and let people get boarded all weekend. 

The fact is......our state governor put the people in a very bad position this weekend. I almost feel like we were lied to. 
The state red snapper season is a complete joke. It really pisses me off we were put in that position. I ended up spending a lot of money to not be able to keep anything. And the last thing I want to cook is a oily king mackerel . What a waste of time and effort in the states part and my own part.


----------



## flounder 9.69

I don't understand your gripe. The press releases over and over again warned that keeping snapper outside the 3 mile limit put you at risk for being fined by the feds because they don't recognize the 9 mile limit. Alabama in no way "enticed" people to keep snapper outside the 3 mile limit. What difference does it make whose boat the NOAA agent rides on? Would you have run had you had snapper and it was a Coast Guard boat?

NOAA has an agreement with AMRD. AMRD officers are deputized NOAA agents and can enforce fed regs, and NOAA agents can ride with AMRD. AMRD gets paid for it. AMRD is not going to risk losing that funding by breaking the agreement.


----------



## jack2

Chapman5011 said:


> I was boarded by coast guard yesterday . They were extremely nice and very informative. We also did not have any snapper, but he did say they were not doing anything but informing misunderstood fisherman and no citation would have been issued if we did have snapper. Just ,letting us know to spread the word, to not keep snapper past 3 miles


i think y'all got it all wrong. what the gov said was:

every weekend, fri., sat., and sun. would be in season for ars.

they did not change the 3 mile federal boundary.

there was an earlier post on this the other day.

jack


----------



## Chapman5011

It's been clearly put in the news that the state was recognizing the 9 mile boundry that passed legislation . But they said clearly, that the feds MAY NOT recognized the boundry and that is says that the feds COULD issue citations. That is why people were confused .
Clearly a big cluster phuck. And a big waste off time and effort by the state of alabama. There is not much for a state season with in three miles. Sure there are some snapper, but nothing to get real exited about. 

We were fooled


.
.
.


----------



## jack2

this might clear up some misinformation:

go to governor.alabama.gov

on the left of the page click press releases.

on the right, go down to 6.26.14.


jack


----------



## MaxP

Does anyone know if the Feds recognized Louisiana's state water expansion?


----------



## flounder 9.69

MaxP said:


> Does anyone know if the Feds recognized Louisiana's state water expansion?


They did not. It will take a change in federal law. Louisiana went through the same thing when it claimed a 9 mile limit and set its own snapper season. Feds issued warnings past the 3 mile limit the first few weeks, then started writing tickets.


----------



## jameyr

I'd have no gripe with Alabama IF:

-the press release had just referenced "Alabama waters" and left it at that. Clearly the intention was to create a bigger splash by adding in the part about 9mi... otherwise it would have been like saying you can keep them on the pier, in Cotton Bayou, AND in Lake Shelby. Big deal.

-the boat had rolled up and said you are at 9.1 mi, in Federal waters, and any snapper in possession are subject to citation. They didn't know or care if we were at 8 miles or 10.

-the state boat had winked and waved and we were pulled over by a NMFS boat following behind. That would have at least been "at our own risk".

Instead I feel setup by the state for a citation, and I believe that anyone who was ticketed by that agent on THAT boat inside 9 miles WAS setup.

I've e-mailed the Governor's office, even directed him to this thread. I'll post any reply I receive.


----------



## scott44

Bentley is a joke,he had no business even mentioning anything about 9 miles cause he ain't in charge of it.He don't have no more to do with 3 thru 9 off Bammer than he does 1 thru 9 off Fla so whats he doing talking about it except politicing and misleading?


----------



## 2RC's II

jspooney said:


> Unless you are running triple 300's, I don't think you would have a chance at out running them.


 Humor sir. I was talking about not hearing them.


----------



## 2RC's II

flounder 9.69 said:


> I don't understand your gripe. The press releases over and over again warned that keeping snapper outside the 3 mile limit put you at risk for being fined by the feds because they don't recognize the 9 mile limit. Alabama in no way "enticed" people to keep snapper outside the 3 mile limit. What difference does it make whose boat the NOAA agent rides on? Would you have run had you had snapper and it was a Coast Guard boat?
> 
> NOAA has an agreement with AMRD. AMRD officers are deputized NOAA agents and can enforce fed regs, and NOAA agents can ride with AMRD. AMRD gets paid for it. AMRD is not going to risk losing that funding by breaking the agreement.


 I think I already pointed that out. But thanks for a second to that.


----------



## Joe Sixpack

And now, as payback for going rogue, NMFS will give us zero federal season next year. Time to get the pitchforks and torches ready.


----------



## jgraham154

Listen guys, the goal of this whole issue is to get control over the fisheries to each state and take the federal government out of fisheries management. We have to deal with the hand we are dealt until this futile mess is over with.


----------



## tbaxl

Chapman5011 said:


> What part of the story do you not understand.
> The part the governor said the state marine resources would recognize the 9 miles, but then allowed a fed on the boat,
> Or the coast guard out at the Allen reef letting everyone know they can't keep snapper out there even though the governor said we could.
> 
> It's a complete disaster. No one really knew the whole story until now. We had to wait until the weekend was over and let people get boarded all weekend.
> 
> The fact is......our state governor put the people in a very bad position this weekend. I almost feel like we were lied to.
> The state red snapper season is a complete joke. It really pisses me off we were put in that position. I ended up spending a lot of money to not be able to keep anything. And the last thing I want to cook is a oily king mackerel . What a waste of time and effort in the states part and my own part.


The part I don't understand it the OP has six post and no proof that they were within the 9 miles. I do trust the gov. enough and FWS that they would not have a fed on board and check you within 9. Either the OP was outside 9 or it never happened, or they were watched fishing outside the 9 and then checked inside. Yes its a cluster but at least something is happening.


----------



## sail7seas

I emailed Chris Blankenship and he responded promptly with this email.


Thanks for emailing for the truth. I am glad you just don't believe everything you read on the internet. We did have a NOAA officer on our MRD boat this weekend but we did not do any red snapper or triggerfish enforcement within 9 miles, just like was stated in the Governor's press release. Several citations were issued for possession of red snapper more than 9 miles offshore. As a mater of fact, all the violations were more than 15 miles offshore. 

Director Chris Blankenship
Alabama Marine Resources Division


----------



## ironman

This is a non issue. It was clearly stated that the Feds would issue citations outside the 3 mile mark. If you roll the dice then you have to be willing to pay the price. Could have been a CG boat just as easily as a state boat.


----------



## my3nme

And you believe Blankenship? If you think for 1 moment he is on the side of the Rec. fisherman you are mistaken


----------



## sail7seas

I didn't say I believed him. I was disturbed that the state would say one thing and the OP of this thread said otherwise, so I emailed him about it. He is the one who would have requested Bentley open the season like it is.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Don't we just LOVE government?


----------



## tbaxl

Its Red Snapper people, if you don't like the rules go catch something else, otherwise let the system do its thing in D.C. and lets see what happens. Do I have faith things will turn our way, no, but we have to let the back door politicians try it their way first.


----------



## 285exp

tbaxl said:


> The part I don't understand it the OP has six post and no proof that they were within the 9 miles. I do trust the gov. enough and FWS that they would not have a fed on board and check you within 9. Either the OP was outside 9 or it never happened, or they were watched fishing outside the 9 and then checked inside. Yes its a cluster but at least something is happening.


Yep, he said he thought he was within 9 miles based on the condo's, which I'm pretty sure wouldn't be very convincing in court, and he didn't get a citation anyway. If I hear proof that state officers are enforcing the federal season within 9 nm I'll be sure to get outraged, but this wasn't it.

And if a federal officer demands that he be allowed to ride with the state guys, I'm not sure they can tell him to buzz off, not if they want to keep getting that federal money.

Like the original announcement says, you can get cited for fishing outside of 3nm, so if they get you you can't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Splittine

285exp said:


> Yep, he said he thought he was within 9 miles based on the condo's, which I'm pretty sure wouldn't be very convincing in court, and he didn't get a citation anyway. If I hear proof that state officers are enforcing the federal season within 9 nm I'll be sure to get outraged, but this wasn't it.
> 
> And if a federal officer demands that he be allowed to ride with the state guys, I'm not sure they can tell him to buzz off, not if they want to keep getting that federal money.
> 
> Like the original announcement says, you can get cited for fishing outside of 3nm, so if they get you you can't say you weren't warned.


Don't know about AL guys but FWC is Federal Jurisdiction so regardless where you are at they can bust you.


----------



## 285exp

ironman said:


> This is a non issue. It was clearly stated that the Feds would issue citations outside the 3 mile mark. If you roll the dice then you have to be willing to pay the price. Could have been a CG boat just as easily as a state boat.


Exactly, the only people surprised by any of this either didn't read the original announcement or have severe reading comprehension issues. Just like Louisiana, Alabama has claimed state waters to 9 nm, and just like Lousiana, the feds don't recognize it. If you possess snapper outside of 3 nm, you can get cited for it. This was clearly stated.

Screw snapper fishing, I'm going offshore.


----------



## jameyr

I'm a long time member, frequent lurker, and very infrequent poster. If that causes doubt as to my credibility as the "OP", then please disregard.

I thought my first hand experience might be useful to others on this forum in better establishing your own risk vs reward for pursuing snapper outside of 3 miles in Alabama / Federal waters. Turns out the risk is higher than I thought.

We did nothing suspicious... spent the entire day trolling, didn't come back in from further offshore, never bottom dropped once. We did have a bunch of kids on board, so maybe that's a flag.

My account is truthful. I honestly don't know if we were trolling 8 or 10 miles off, and neither did the federal agent. I asked him point blank and he told me in a direct manner that we would have received a citation for possession outside of 3 miles. I have no reason to disbelieve him, and I'm very glad I don't have a citation to substantiate my account.


----------



## bamagun

285exp said:


> Yep, he said he thought he was within 9 miles based on the condo's, which I'm pretty sure wouldn't be very convincing in court, and he didn't get a citation anyway. If I hear proof that state officers are enforcing the federal season within 9 nm I'll be sure to get outraged, but this wasn't it.
> 
> And if a federal officer demands that he be allowed to ride with the state guys, I'm not sure they can tell him to buzz off, not if they want to keep getting that federal money.
> 
> Like the original announcement says, you can get cited for fishing outside of 3nm, so if they get you you can't say you weren't warned.


Not to stir the pot anymore, but Im not sure how good yalls eyes are, but my 32 year old 20/15 vision cant see any condos past six or seven miles at water level during the summer with the humidity and sea swells.. I believe the fella was within nine miles.

But........ regardless of that, saying that its legal to keep a certain fish in an area as long as X boat checks you, but its illegal to keep that same fish if Y boat checks you, is misleading and setting folks up for failure and fines... 

I do like the states trying to take control and manage their own fisheries, though and hopefully that continues without the fed involvement


----------



## 285exp

bamagun said:


> Not to stir the pot anymore, but Im not sure how good yalls eyes are, but my 32 year old 20/15 vision cant see any condos past six or seven miles at water level during the summer with the humidity and sea swells.. I believe the fella was within nine miles.
> 
> But........ regardless of that, saying that its legal to keep a certain fish in an area as long as X boat checks you, but its illegal to keep that same fish if Y boat checks you, is misleading and setting folks up for failure and fines...
> 
> I do like the states trying to take control and manage their own fisheries, though and hopefully that continues without the fed involvement


The last time I was out snapper fishing I was fishing some spots over 10 miles out and could see the condos with no problem, so just being able to see condos is no proof you are inside 9 miles, but it does depend on conditions.

It's only misleading if they don't warn you that you could be cited, they did, so it's not. Fish at your own risk.


----------



## jameyr

Just to close out this topic for me, I brought it up and asked my boys at dinner tonight what they remembered about our trip last week. My oldest (12yo) said it was being pulled over and worrying that we'd done something wrong when he knew we hadn't.
Youngest (9yo) remembered being asked if we had a live well. His response: "No sir. And that under there is our engines.". I think he'll be OK.

There you go. Funny, and kinda sad...


----------



## Chapman5011

Condos can be seen way past nine miles on a decent day. I've seen land past the Wallace reef which is at least 12-13 miles.


----------



## SimpleMan67

285exp said:


> Exactly, the only people surprised by any of this either didn't read the original announcement or have severe reading comprehension issues. Just like Louisiana, Alabama has claimed state waters to 9 nm, and just like Lousiana, the feds don't recognize it. If you possess snapper outside of 3 nm, you can get cited for it. This was clearly stated.
> 
> Screw snapper fishing, I'm going offshore.


The issue I have with this would be if I was ticketed from 3-9 miles by a state boat. Any state boat. If they want to ride the NOAA cat past our states waters (9 miles per our state legislature) and write tickets, more power to them. The problem is that the OP informed us that this is not what happened to him and that the attitude of the Fed on board was that he would write tickets from 3-9. Alabama MP needs to just keep it up on a plane until they are 10 plus miles offshore when he is on board. See if the NOAA dude can write someone a ticket at 4000 rpm. That or tell him to get on board with state law or stay on the dock.


----------



## Chapman5011

SimpleMan67 said:


> The issue I have with this would be if I was ticketed from 3-9 miles by a state boat. Any state boat. If they want to ride the NOAA cat past our states waters (9 miles per our state legislature) and write tickets, more power to them. The problem is that the OP informed us that this is not what happened to him and that the attitude of the Fed on board was that he would write tickets from 3-9. Alabama MP needs to just keep it up on a plane until they are 10 plus miles offshore when he is on board. See if the NOAA dude can write someone a ticket at 4000 rpm. That or tell him to get on board with state law or stay on the dock.


I don't think the state has that option to tell a fed when the state excepts federal funding , when the fed. shows up for his ride out to see.


----------



## my3nme

tbaxl said:


> Its Red Snapper people, if you don't like the rules go catch something else, otherwise let the system do its thing in D.C. and lets see what happens. Do I have faith things will turn our way, no, but we have to let the back door politicians try it their way first.


Just Red Snapper, REALLY? You think this is going to stop with Red Snapper? HAHAHHAHAHA.


----------



## SimpleMan67

Chapman5011 said:


> I don't think the state has that option to tell a fed when the state excepts federal funding , when the fed. shows up for his ride out to see.


Bear in mind, Blankenship came out and said that this would not happen, but if that's the case and we can't/won't get off the Fed tit, then our state leadership has truly set our citizens up for problems. It also would be a much larger problem than a few fish...


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Yes there is*



Chapman5011 said:


> It's been clearly put in the news that the state was recognizing the 9 mile boundry that passed legislation . But they said clearly, that the feds MAY NOT recognized the boundry and that is says that the feds COULD issue citations. That is why people were confused .
> Clearly a big cluster phuck. And a big waste off time and effort by the state of alabama. There is not much for a state season with in three miles. Sure there are some snapper, but nothing to get real exited about.
> 
> We were fooled
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


the state could prohibit federal agents from riding in their boats . They could stop all dockage for federal boats in state berths . They could render federal citations void and return them back to the fed via state petition. That's just a start , the state is not devoid of action. If the three states with short state waters unitie they could achieve more results.


----------



## mak0195

*Alabama Snapper fishermen beware*

Saw that Air Force Special Operations will be flying MQ-9 UAVs from Duke Field in the panhandle. Feds are getting serious about snapper!


----------



## Chapman5011

mak0195 said:


> Saw that Air Force Special Operations will be flying MQ-9 UAVs from Duke Field in the panhandle. Feds are getting serious about snapper!


I think the Air Force has plenty of other stuff to be concerned with in this world. They need to let the ones hired to protect fisheries do their job. Not create jobs for military personnel that have nothing to do.


----------



## Mark Collins

:thumbup:


Telum Pisces said:


> I saw where the AL governor stated that they were going to use the nine mile boundary on weekend season they just opened up. And then to allow a fed to ride along on the state boat to issue citations is ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Florida is doing this also.
States go non compliant and then allow feds to ride in state owned boats and write tickets.
Gotta be some big money involved somewhere
:cursing:


----------



## Eastern Tackle

sail7seas said:


> I emailed Chris Blankenship and he responded promptly with this email.
> 
> 
> Thanks for emailing for the truth. I am glad you just don't believe everything you read on the internet. We did have a NOAA officer on our MRD boat this weekend but we did not do any red snapper or triggerfish enforcement within 9 miles, just like was stated in the Governor's press release. Several citations were issued for possession of red snapper more than 9 miles offshore. As a mater of fact, all the violations were more than 15 miles offshore.
> 
> Director Chris Blankenship
> Alabama Marine Resources Division


This is consistent with what our group experienced last week in Alabama. Three of our boats were pulled over and checked by the Noaa guy on the Alabama boat. Only compartment checks were done. No licenses were checked or anything else. It seems most of the checks occurred around the 14 mile mark. 

When asked about the 3 vs. 9 mile limit they were all told it depends who pulls you over. All of our group was in compliance and no citations were issued.

Government at its finest.


----------



## Eastern Tackle




----------



## mleczkomark

Can you deny them boarding your boat?


----------



## Chapman5011

mleczkomark said:


> Can you deny them boarding your boat?


Nope
I think they can do want they want once your feet hit the inside of your boat, meaning I do not think law enforcement even needs to get permission to board a vessel at sea.


----------



## jgraham154

Buddy of mine got popped by a fwc officer. Said my friend was fishing in Florida waters, friend thought he was in alabama waters 9 miles out if orange beach. Got on his boat, got his number he was fishing, took his fish, and wrote him a ticket. Friend said they were in a go fast donzi also.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

jgraham154 said:


> Buddy of mine got popped by a fwc officer. Said my friend was fishing in Florida waters, friend thought he was in alabama waters 9 miles out if orange beach. Got on his boat, got his number he was fishing, took his fish, and wrote him a ticket. Friend said they were in a go fast donzi also.


Just goes to show, be aware of your location, some good electronics helps....


----------



## jboweriii

*surprise*

What would he they have done if you had a couple illegals on board? Its a ××××ing joke.


----------



## Deeplines

Does this post still hold true for 2015 season??


----------



## MrFish

Deeplines said:


> Does this post still hold true for 2015 season??


Yes. Alabama claims 9 nm, but the Feds recognize 3 statute miles. As far as Feds on MRD boats, I don't think Alabama is going to taxi them this year.


----------



## KingCrab

U never know, They are just doing their jobs. U may Find a murderer, Worthless check writers, Or someone actually drinking a beer while in a floating "moving" vessel. Thats a open container. Was the engine running? Yeah right.:thumbdown: u obviosly have money they want.


----------



## MrFish

mak0195 said:


> Meant to be entertaining not serious


:blink:


----------



## nextstep

in the end

what does the judge say?


----------



## fishnhuntguy

What if they put those resources into keeping people who don't belong out of the country. why do that? ????? Make sense.


----------



## cold beers

jameyr said:


> On Saturday, July 5, a friend and I were fishing with 5 kids (as part of the MBGFC Jr Angler Tourney). Our offshore plans were scuttled by boat trouble, so we changed boats and attempted to salvage the tourney by catching something, anything… kings, spanish, bonito, and snapper were all eligible… to make the weigh dock. We were trolling about 9 miles south of Gulf Shores (based on visibility of the condos) when we were rapidly approached, pulled over, and boarded by agents off of an ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel.
> 
> They checked boat registration and then searched fishboxes, drink coolers, looked in hatches, etc. They didn’t check life jackets, licenses, or measure the barely-legal kings we had on board. It was clear that they were looking for one thing and, fortunately, we had no snapper on board.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I asked “are we currently within the newly created 9 mile limit?” One of the officers said he didn’t know and would have to look at the GPS on their boat. The other said it doesn’t matter, I’m a FEDERAL officer (NOAA I think he said), and we don’t recognize the nine mile limit.
> Out of further curiosity, I asked “what if one of our junior anglers had a snapper in his/her possession?” With no humor, he responded that the boat captain/owner would receive the citation. I asked what the fine for possession was and he declined to answer.
> 
> *So… Alabama makes a press release announcing an open season, entices folks to take advantage, and then we allow federal agents to ride along on state boats and write citations to fishermen who do so? Absolute MADNESS!!!*
> 
> I hope that the boat that was bottom fishing next to us (that rolled up lines and sped off, leaving their bouy behind) came out OK. The ALABAMA Marine Resources vessel sped off in hot pursuit of them as soon as they left us.
> 
> Oh, and our kids did catch some kings and spanish, some nice AJs (hit trolled cigar minnows on top in 90'), and a mongo jack crevalle that broke some hearts when they realized it wasn't a cobia and that they HADN'T won the tournament.
> 
> A disappointing tournament but still a great day with great folks on some flat seas.
> 
> 
> I'd be really upset if we'd had a tournament winning snapper confiscated.
> 
> Be ye warned!
> 
> 
> BTW, here's a portion of Gov. Bentley's press release, specifically stating that Alabama Marine Resources would honor the 9 mile limit...
> 
> “The Alabama Legislature passed a bill in the 2014 session to extend Alabama waters to nine miles for fisheries management. This new distance is not currently recognized by the federal government and persons possessing red snapper or gray triggerfish farther than three miles from shore could receive citations from federal or state law enforcement officers. During this extended season, the Marine Resources Division will recognize the Legislative nine-mile limit for the harvest of red snapper and gray triggerfish. However, anglers should be aware that federal enforcement officers could issue citations outside the three-mile limit and should understand that possession of red snapper and gray triggerfish between three and nine miles in Alabama state waters is at your own risk.”


 

The same boat and guys in the pic checked me Sunday when I was coming in the pass. They counted all my fish and left, they did not ask to see lic , reg life jackets, nothing.


----------



## Death From Above

cold beers said:


> The same boat and guys in the pic checked me Sunday when I was coming in the pass. They counted all my fish and left, they did not ask to see lic , reg life jackets, nothing.


 Was the Asian NOAA guy on board? Don't get caught using a live mingo for bait. Or any other fish on their regulated reef fish list (live or dead).


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## cold beers

mak0195 said:


> Meant to be entertaining not serious


 
Yes, When the last one was getting off me boat, He turned to me and said, now you can go tell everybody you have been boarded by the FEDS. 
I replied ,I would have rather had a enema.


----------



## Chapman5011

cold beers said:


> Yes, When the last one was getting off me boat, He turned to me and said, now you can go tell everybody you have been boarded by the FEDS.
> I replied ,I would have rather had a enema.


F the Feds.
I'm sure that made his day


.


----------



## Ozeanjager

Sounds like a good case of entrapment to me . Any lawyer could win it and depending on the judge the reciprocal law might work. Then if you lose the federal case take those damages to the state and file a small claim for leading into harms way.


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## MrFish

mak0195 said:


> Meant to be entertaining not serious


:ban:


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## AndyS

Chapman5011 said:


> Nope
> I think they can do want they want once your feet hit the inside of your boat, meaning I do not think law enforcement even needs to get permission to board a vessel at sea.


My understanding is they can't search your cabin (if you have one) without at least some articulable level of suspicion.

Been checked twice ... they did not go down in my cabin, nor did they ask consent to. Had they, I think I would have politely declined. Wonder what would have happened then?


----------



## AndyS

Chapman5011 said:


> I don't think the state has that option to tell a fed when the state excepts federal funding , when the fed. shows up for his ride out to see.


As a _(former)_ Fed ... I've experienced non-cooperation from local/state agencies. _ (mostly non-cooperation from certain County jails with ICE detainers and non-reporting of highway currency seizures by State police) _ I can tell you it's a lot harder to get their Federal funding cut off than you might think. Damn near impossible really. Been there, tried that. It gets real political real fast & the Federal agency will usually be told in the end by their higher ups (or DOJ) to just find a local work-around to the problem.

The State _does_ have the option to decline cooperation with certain Federal activities .... it's really a matter of whether they have the will and the balls to do it.


----------



## mak0195

All realize that I was told by both a Gulf Council General Council lawyer AND a USCG marine resource officer the following " We don't care about the Recreational Saltwater Fishermans regulation publication. If you are reef fishing you best know CFR 600 series and have it for reference". WTF! Why even publish!


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## JoeyWelch

*mak0195*


----------



## mak0195

Meant to be entertaining not serious


----------



## RMS

BTW, I think mak0195 is winning this marathon.:whistling:


----------



## mak0195

Settled up after getting FWC to amend the language of the published recreational fishing regulations. They admitted that "possession" was not spelled out in the reg. NOAA & USCG on the other hand told me, and I quote "I would not go into the federal waters fishing without the Code of Federal Regulations and a thorough knowledge. We don't care what the "publications say". Happy to provide their correspondence


----------

